# Windows Media Player burn quality



## gothceltgirl (Dec 29, 2008)

I have burned many music CDs using Windows Media Player 11. I have burned audio cds at maximum speed, with cheap discs, & they sound fantastic. Then I have some that are better quality discs, but they sound horrible when played back. Sort of dirty & with a lot of distortion or something. I am wondering what could be causing this. The CDs that I burned are some of my faves. I burned so many. Many of these were in MP3 format when burned, could that have something to do with it? But then again some of the ones that sound good were also in MP3. It just doesn't make sense. Please help!:upset:


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

It has a lot to do with the Bit rate the higher the better. I haven't noticed any difference in disk quality or speed at which a file is burned at. if you right click on the song in windows media player and choose properties it should tell you the bit rate. I would run a new cd cleaner through your burner to this will clean away dust and debris. I had a 5disk changer start to sound scratchy I opened it and looked at the laser assembly it looked like a dust ball so I used compressed air and it cleaned it right up. 256-320kbps is pretty close to store cd quality you might be able to re encode them at a higher bit rate with encoding software.


----------

